# Mainland Europe Diesel prices



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Thought there was a sub forum for this but couldn't find it. Prices are per litre

Auchan Calais 28/2/13 €1.409
Pforzheim Autobahn Services 3/3/13 €1.414
Capellen Services Luxembourg 3/3/13 €1.266


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Fuel prices in France vary almost daily, they are often cheaper for the weekend than during the week but do avoid motorways....

when we drove to the UK last week, we filled up at both ends (Lot et Garonnee and St Malo) at €1.395 per litre, on the autoroute diesel was €1.525.......

Buy locally not on the motorway!

Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Portugal - Intermarche Sao Bras €139.9

JohnW


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Andorra. BP garages €1.19. All others €1.21+


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Give this website a try.

http://www.prix-carburants.economie.gouv.fr/

Paul


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Benicassim Spain ~ €1.42 diesel


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Intermarche just north of Lisbon €1.30


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Morrisons Doncaster £1.46 :lol: 
It was £1.43 last friday.
Dave p


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Barry South Wales £1.50 today. 8O 8O 


Peter.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Alzira coop € 1.39


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

East coast of Spain 144-146.

Its getting more expensive as we move south. Currently at Aguilar.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Diesel*

£0.97 a litre in Andorra
£1.44 Tesco Cheshire Today - Less 5p a litre.

So

£1.39 a litre

Less the Tesco Deals Calculation for us means

£1.34 a litre.

Still a rip off


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just topped up locally at €1.379 or £1.18 in your money.

Ray.


----------

